# ارجوا المساعدة فى كتب عن الليزر و العدسات



## امير هارون (27 فبراير 2006)

لو سمحتوا اريد كتب عن الليزر لانة انا عاوز ادريس الليزر وعاوز اشتغل فى مجال الليز 
ف من لدية كتاب عن اللليز ان يضعة فى المنتدى وكذالك اريد كتب تتكلم عن العدسات 
والأسبكتروسكوبى
وشكرنا لمساعدتكم


----------



## emadnz (26 أبريل 2006)

*reply*

dear,

i am working in an ophthalmology medical company as a senior service engineer for more than 5 years.
if you need any thing regarding the ophthalmology lasers technology and the contact lenses, you can email me or send in in the private
thnaks and regard


----------



## امير هارون (26 أبريل 2006)

شكر على ردك لى انامبتداء فى مجال الليز والعدسات واريد كتب فى ها المجال واريد بعض من خبرات فى نفس المجال ودة الميل بتاعى a_haron*msn.com


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

http://webvision.med.utah.edu/ClinicalERG.html دة للمطلوب ليك


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

[2:42:59 AM] eng_ahmedyousif says: http://www.4shared.com/index.jsp


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

دة موقع جهاز الليزك


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.wavelight.com/?cjt=YaIXeqwQAXQAABwLl04AAAAK


----------



## مهندس الليزر (17 أغسطس 2009)

اني المهندس محمد من العراق ماجستير هندسة ليزر وبصريات الكترونية اي شي تحتاج هذا ايميلي وراسلني [email protected]


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## medhat antoun (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

